# NOMINATE: Best 80's Skyscraper



## Wu-Gambino (Dec 13, 2002)

Nominate your 3 favorite completed from *1980-1989*.

Use this thread for nominating only.


---oooOooo---


General rules:

The Hall of Fame forum is where we decide about our best buildings. Every week users can nominate and vote in a specific category.

The five nominations that get the most mentions will be up for the final vote the week after. The one receiving the most votes will go into the Hall of Fame.

_Nominating_
If you name more then three, only the first three will count. If you name the same structure three times, that will be counted as one. Do not use this thread for discussions.

_Promoting your favorite_
Discuss this week's topic in the 'Dicussion:' thread


----------



## STR (Sep 4, 2004)

900 North Michigan Ave, Chicago
Bank of America, Seattle
First Interstate World Center (US Bank Tower), Los Angeles


----------



## james2390 (Mar 31, 2003)

Hmm..80s scrapers are the best.

One Atlantic Center - Atlanta:








Williams Tower - Houston








Wachovia Financial Center - Miami


----------



## renell (Sep 21, 2002)

BoA, Seattle 
BoA Plaza, Dallas http://www.skyscraperpicture.com/dallas02.jpg
OUB Centre, Singapore http://www.skyscraperpicture.com/singapore22.jpg


----------



## bs_lover_boy (Apr 16, 2004)

Bank Of China, Hong Kong


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

*1. Bank of America Tower, Seattle*

:master:






























*2. Tower 42, City of London*





























*3. US Bank Tower, Los Angeles*


----------



## Desven (May 18, 2004)

1.Wells Fargo Center,Minneapolis










2.Deutsche Bank Twins,Frankfurt



















3.One PPG Place,Pittsburgh


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Scotia Plaza, Toronto


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

bs_lover_boy said:


> Bank Of China, Hong Kong


The Bank of China was structurally topped out in 1988, but was not officially completed until March of 1990, according to the architect's website.

1. Fountain Place, Dallas (1986)
2. BankWest Tower, Perth (1988)
3. OUB Centre, Singapore (1986)


----------



## Sonic from Padova (Nov 23, 2004)

The best is the 30 st. Mary Axe in LONDON!!! 
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=100089


----------



## Perth4life3 (Nov 14, 2004)

bankwest tower perth (DamienK's Picsture)








1987


----------



## FAVELLE (Sep 14, 2002)

Bankwest for me too.


----------



## AtlanticaC5 (Mar 14, 2003)

One Worldwide Plaza, New York City
Sony Tower, New York City 
US Bank Tower, Los Angeles


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Bank of America, Seattle
Bank of China, HK
?


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

^ Bank of China was completed in *1990*.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Hilliams Tower is somehow the quintessential skyscraper of the 80s. When was Messeturm build?

What about this:


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

Kuesel said:


> Hilliams Tower is somehow the quintessential skyscraper of the 80s. When was Messeturm build?


According to Emporis, the Messeturm was finished in 1990, but according to the architect's website, 1991.


----------



## The Mad Hatter!! (Oct 27, 2004)

bank of americA -MIAMI,
wachovia tower- miami
bank of america-seattle


----------



## Darrell (Oct 22, 2002)

One Liberty Place, Philadelphia, PA 1987


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

DamienK said:


> According to Emporis, the Messeturm was finished in 1990, but according to the architect's website, 1991.


But that means it was planned and built in the 80s... it's because I remember that I saw the project in the "Hochparterre", an architect magazine here, in the 80s.


----------

